# E36 headlights



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

So i've searched the FAQs at the maxima.org forums and other places for a writeup on an e36 headlight conversion and haven't found anything. Does anyone have a link? thanks


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

nismosleeper said:


> So i've searched the FAQs at the maxima.org forums and other places for a writeup on an e36 headlight conversion and haven't found anything. Does anyone have a link? thanks


thats odd normally there has always been a link to it on maxima.org.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I have searched google and other places as well and still no writeups. I've seen them on .org before, but i think that they reset everything a few months ago and forgot to put that on the FAQs or Stickys. Any help would be appreciated...thanks.


----------

